
How to Speak Silicon Valley - narimiran
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/jun/26/how-to-speak-silicon-valley-decoding-tech-bros-from-microdosing-to-privacy
======
KozmoNau7
Hits the SV tech bro mindset right on the head, and so will obviously be
ignored or ridiculed by said tech bro set, when they should instead take a
long hard look at just what they're doing.

~~~
permatech
You’re so brave for saying that

